# which is the right month for job hunt



## RRJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Guys I have decided now to move down under on 24th Dec. As my initial entry should be before 25th Dec. There r few reasons to go for it

If I go on Aug/September and could not make it before Nov then I had to sit idly for another 2 months which leave a big hole in my pocket whereas if I reach there on 25th Dec anyway it will be slow(dead of course) during that time I had to wait for only 2 weeks for the market to be revived. 

Can anyone say which month would be good to move down under.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

The Herald sun Australia published today that the actual unemployment rate is actually 13% from the misleading figure 5% which does not reflect the real situation in Australia. Reason being there are more casual/contract worker who are looking out for permanent job plus more work hours and these people are considered also employed but for short time basis. Even you have worked for 1 hour, you are considering employed in the current statistics. 

Anyone thinking of come into Australia and find job plus stay on comfortably, please plan well and do a good risk assessment for yourself and family. Best of luck to all new immigrant s.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

RRJ said:


> Guys I have decided now to move down under on 24th Dec. As my initial entry should be before 25th Dec. There r few reasons to go for it
> If I go on Aug/September and could not make it before Nov then I had to sit idly for another 2 months which leave a big hole in my pocket whereas if I reach there on 25th Dec anyway it will be slow(dead of course) during that time I had to wait for only 2 weeks for the market to be revived.
> Can anyone say which month would be good to move down under.


The lead up to Christmas is usually good.....

But - it depends what job you want to get.....????

There is always work somewhere - would you be ready to travel to get it...???

Good luck


----------



## RRJ (Apr 4, 2013)

robboat said:


> The lead up to Christmas is usually good.....
> 
> But - it depends what job you want to get.....????
> 
> ...


I'm a software engineer specialized in Oracle... yes I'll travel to get it...

You said that there is always work somewhere?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

RRJ said:


> I'm a software engineer specialized in Oracle... yes I'll travel to get it...
> You said that there is always work somewhere?


I was thinking you were an engineer.....

Anyway - simple plan is to go where the work is....not where it is not.

That can often include capital cities......

Look around and think outside the box.....many regional centres are looking for smart IT people.....and many times the job will not be advertised....all done by word of mouth.

Get yourself known - advertise - offer your services on Gumtree/Service Seeking/Elance or similar....

If you are any good the work will flow.....

Good luck


----------



## RRJ (Apr 4, 2013)

robboat said:


> I was thinking you were an engineer.....
> 
> Anyway - simple plan is to go where the work is....not where it is not.
> 
> ...


I got Vic sponsored visa, so had to stay and work there for at least 2 yrs


----------



## Char Mesan (Dec 8, 2014)

Different industries have different trading down periods.

For example, the construction industry generally shuts down over Christmas and New Year, with many not resuming trade until late January. But, the Banking and Finance and the Real Estate pick up and are at their peak during this same period.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

All months are good if you do not rely on advertised jobs, but research your employer targets carefully and make good approaches.


----------

